# Single RCA for subwoofer output



## C-Bass (Nov 23, 2008)

I noticed the other day my crappy Jensen H/U only has a single rca for the subwoofer output.

From my understanding most amplifiers won't like a single rca input hooked up.

Will I be fine using a splitter from the single output or is there something else I need to consider here?


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Assuming the head unit does the summing internally, there will be no problem using the amplifier with a single input, as all the amplifier does is sum the left and right information (L+R) anyway. The only issue will be a 3db loss in input voltage to the amplifier, which can be compensated with gain.

For peace of mind you can use a splitter, which will raise the input voltage (I think)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just hook it up 

or start your own company { smarter than the average company that has been around for 50 years }


----------



## C-Bass (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought I had a handle on things and just needed some confirmation

after these last two posts I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

C-Bass said:


> I thought I had a handle on things and just needed some confirmation
> 
> after these last two posts I don't know what's going on.


Hahaha

You could try looking at your amp manual, if you can find it.

If not...

Try plugging in the single RCA. If it works, it works. It won't hurt it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought a plate amp on ebay that had a prong broke off in one of the inputs, It plays beautifully{especially for the price I paid, since no one else bid}.


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

C-Bass said:


> I noticed the other day my crappy Jensen H/U only has a single rca for the subwoofer output.
> 
> From my understanding most amplifiers won't like a single rca input hooked up.
> 
> Will I be fine using a splitter from the single output or is there something else I need to consider here?



Just by a Y adapter and use it to split the 1 RCA into 2 for the amp. A no BS answer for you.


----------



## C-Bass (Nov 23, 2008)

zGhost said:


> Just by a Y adapter and use it to split the 1 RCA into 2 for the amp. A no BS answer for you.


finally...thank you


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

rca y-splitter, Electronics, Computers Networking items on eBay.com


----------

